# Lepanthes help



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have been having some weird troubles with this Lepanthes manabina that I got from Andy's (from the Redlands show). I have another Lepanthes and a couple other Pleurothallids that are from Andy's that are all doing well and growing in the same area as this one.

I can't figure out if I'm keeping it TOO wet or if its just too warm in the greenhouse for this species. I was under the impression that this plant should never dry out and that it could tolerate low 80s. I'm growing it on my mist wall with all my other plants. It has been flowering (which doesn't mean much I guess) and has begun to produce now growth. The new growth seems to get these spots after a while.

Can anyone give me any input? Is the water sitting on the new foliage too long? Am I keep it too wet? Too warm?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

It definitely looks like (fungal) an over watering issue to me. Then again, my Pleurothallid experience is lacking. The ones I do keep don't mind the warmth as much as they despise standing water.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

I only just received mine a few weeks ago, so I'm probably not much help, but I would guess it's being kept too wet. I would at least find a place where the foliage can dry out between waterings and see if that helps any. It also wouldn't hurt to give Andy's a call and see what they say about it.

Also, if it came from Andy's it is most likely not _L. manabina_ but instead _gargoyla_.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I will move it to a place where it can dry out a little bit between watering. I may cut off all the old nasty leaves too just to see if it'll burst with fresh new growth.

How close is L. manabina to L. gargoyla?


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> How close is L. manabina to L. gargoyla?


They both have very similar foliage, but the flowers are distinctly different. _manabina_ has a smaller flower than _gargoyla_ and it also doesn't possess the little hairs on the lip like _gargoyla_ does.

These illustrations show the differences quite well:

_gargoyla_: http://www.epidendra.org/taxones/Lepanthes/Lepanthes gargoyla/lepanthes_gargoyla_typill.jpg
_manabina_: http://www.epidendra.org/taxones/Lepanthes/Lepanthes manabina/lepanthes_manabina_typill.jpg


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Antone, 

That is definitely the result of the leaves staying too wet. These species, in my experience, enjoy being moist at the roots most of the time, but their leaves needs to completely dry between waterings. I have mine in a terrarium, and it's misted 3x's a day. The air circulation/ventilation in the tank dries the leaves in between, though. 

I wouldn't cut the old leaves unless you think they're totally ugly. This group likes to produce keikis from old leaves, so you cutting them off would potentially prevent this. Also, as I'm sure you know, orchids are relatively slow growing and cutting off that much vegetative mass may set them back significantly. 

Adding to Shaun's comments on taxonomy...I think this group of Lepanthes: manabina, gargoyla, etc. are either quite variable or are a complex of species. I've received plants from different sources/countries of origin that have slight differences in the leaves and flowers.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I pondered cutting the leaves off bc in the short time I've had it, it has produced 2 or 3 keikis and about 7 or 8 new leaves. That seemed like a pretty good growth rate to me but maybe not. I would like to trim away the rotting leaves bc it only invites the possibility of other nasties coming to the party. 

Thank you for the advice everyone. My L. papyrophylla, on the other hand, is doing great. It's mounted to a stick though. Andy has been doing this cedar plaque/moss combo and these plants stay a lot more wet than the stick ones do.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Figured I should show the other 2 Lepanthes that I have...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice! Your L. calodictyon looks very happy. The L. papryophylla comes from 2000+m asl, so keep us updated on how it does long term. I've never grown it due to temperature concerns.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Will do. I've had the L. papyrophylla for about a month now. So far so good. We'll see when August rolls around.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Antone, just curious how your _Lepanthes_ is doing - were you able to find a better location for it and has the spotting stopped?

Also wondering if your _L. papyrophylla_ has bloomed for you yet? Mine is growing quite well, and rather quickly, but no buds yet.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Hi Antone, just curious how your _Lepanthes_ is doing - were you able to find a better location for it and has the spotting stopped?
> 
> Also wondering if your _L. papyrophylla_ has bloomed for you yet? Mine is growing quite well, and rather quickly, but no buds yet.


No, in fact it has gotten worse. It is still "alive" and has a few keikis on it but looks awful. It is doomed. 

I think I put the L. papyrophylla in a bad spot in my 100 gal exo. It looked great for a few weeks then over the course of about 5 days, shriveled up. Not 100% sure why but I *think* its b/c it got too dry. Oddly the moss thats growing on the root mass is doing great which sort of tells me its possible the moss absorbed the moisture before the roots of the orchid could get any. I may get another one and try again but put it in a spot where it can get better moisture.

My L. calodictyon is doing great and has grown many new leaves. The Pleruo. allenii is doing well and has produced a few new leaves and has been in bloom for the last 10 days or so. The other Pleurothallids are doing great as well most with some new growth or at least good root growth.

Figures I kill the coolest one I had in the viv...


----------

